# Why do chicks...



## Dale Mabry (Nov 24, 2004)

*Why do chicks insist on blowing up their lips ...*

like balloons, it looks so ridiculous.  I am all for full lips, and Angelina Jolie's would be examples of perfect ones, but the chicks these days are getting them 3-4 times the size of hers and end up looking like a trout for christs sake.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 24, 2004)

_"Why do chicks"  Why?
It is such a gay thread title. Well, I do chicks because I like it.  _


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 24, 2004)

The show on TV now The Swan is a perfect example.  The girls get complete plastic surgery make overs.  Tits, lipo, tummy-tucks, nose jobs, and new lips. The chick looked like she was slapped in the face.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 24, 2004)

The last time I saw a pair of lips like that, I was pulling a hook out of them!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 24, 2004)

And yes, Angelina Jolie's are perfect!!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 24, 2004)

Archangel said:
			
		

> The last time I saw a pair of lips like that, I was pulling a hook out of them!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 24, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _"Why do chicks" Why?_
> _It is such a gay thread title. Well, I do chicks because I like it.  _


I get it..


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 25, 2004)

Archangel said:
			
		

> The last time I saw a pair of lips like that, I was pulling a hook out of them!!!


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 25, 2004)

Whats wrong if she wants a good set of blow job lips?


----------



## cappo5150 (Nov 25, 2004)

DSL - D*ck Sucking Lips


----------



## perfectbody (Nov 26, 2004)

inspired by shark tale


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 26, 2004)

.


----------

